# So far.....



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

So far effectively...

*Additions*

G/F Raja Bell from Utah via Free Agency
G/F Dijon Thompson (#54) from New York
F/C Kurt Thomas from New York


*Subtractions*

C Marcin Gortat (#57) to Orlando
G/F Quentin Richardson to New York
G Nate Robinson (#21) to New York

So far the Suns offseason seems to have fetched mixed reactions. I think the strategy so far has been alot better than what people have made out. I infact think the Sun's stratergy so far has been fanastic and extremely intelligent. I think the main reasons behind the manouvering thus far are our lack of defensive prowess and the inability for the Suns to land a decent PF/C for the $5.1 million Mid Level Exception. Honestly could be have landed a decent PF/C for the MLE? The answer is simply No. We could therefore not have added a player of Kurt Thomas' calibre through Free Agency for the Mid Level Exception.

If we weren't gunning for a Championship next season we may reconsider trading Quentin Richardson & #21 for Kurt Thomas & #54 but fact is the Suns want a championship in 2005/06. Nothing short of a Championship would be considered a successful season. The Suns seeing they can't land the piece they need in Free Agency decided to do the Kurt Thomas trade, especially knowing they can quiet easily replace Quentin Richardson in Free Agency by signing a player like Raja Bell for the Mid Level Exception or less. Quentin Richardson has been replaced by a quicker SG who scores more points per minute in 2004/05 and who has better defense. If were playing small ball (simply taking Richardson out and putting Bell in, no other changes) with Raja Bell replacing Quentin Richardson we are still a better team. Chuck in that Kurt Thomas is a piece of such quality we could not have acquired in Free Agency and I think the Kurt Thomas trade is a very good one. Kurt Thomas if we play Bell at SG replacing Richardson is a very decent back up at PF & C and is far better than Steven Hunter. It also adds us the flexibility to play traditional ball.

The Suns so far have done well. I would give them an A grade so far. :cheers: 

This is how I think the Suns will line up thus far.

PG: Steve Nash/ Leandrinho Barbosa
SG: Raja Bell/ Jimmy Jackson/ Dijon Thompson
SF: Joe Johnson/ Jimmy Jackson
PF: Shawn Marion/ Kurt Thomas
C: Amare Stoudemire/ Kurt Thomas/ Jake Voshukl

So far I think the line up has improved significantly. We still have some of the MLE and the $1.6 million MDE to sign players with.

We have 9 players thus far: Nash, Barbosa, Bell, Jackson, Thompson, Johnson, Marion, Thomas, Voshukl, Stoudemire. We need to add five pieces to have a 14 man roster.

Assuming we still want a back up PG and PF/C we need to look at our options here. I don't think we want Payton if he isn't in jail we need a PG that is happy with just a few minutes to enable Barbosa to develop.

I think with Marion, Stoudemire and Thomas' ability to play PF we need a back up Centre.

If Summer League pans out okay. I think we will add four or five pieces from the Summer League team to the squad. Lucas Tischer seems like a player who could play as even a back up at C in 2005/06. He is Brazilian too which may add a bit of dynamic with Barbosa. Rookies are good to add because they can get plenty of game time playing in the NBDL where we don't want a veteran going cold and then being expected to jump in with little to no match practise. Rookies who can play in the NBDL are they key to depth. :cheers:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> PG: Steve Nash/ Leandrinho Barbosa
> SG: Raja Bell/ Jimmy Jackson/ Dijon Thompson
> SF: Joe Johnson/ Jimmy Jackson
> PF: Shawn Marion/ Kurt Thomas
> C: Amare Stoudemire/ Kurt Thomas/ Jake Voshukl


I think this is how your depth chart will look:

PG: Steve Nash/ Leandro Barbosa
SG: Joe Johnson/ Raja Bell/ Dijon Thompson
SF: Shawn Marion/ Jimmy Jackson
PF: Amare Stoudemire
C: Kurt Thomas/ Jake Voshkuhl

Just gotta fill 2 more spots, great lineup......


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We should get Lonnie Jones


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

AJ Prus said:


> I think this is how your depth chart will look:
> 
> PG: Steve Nash/ Leandro Barbosa
> SG: Joe Johnson/ Raja Bell/ Dijon Thompson
> ...


i agree with this depth chart. Amare at PF? :eek8: he'll kill it.

will Paul Shirley not be back? haha


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I think it will look something like this:

PG: Nash/JJ/Barbosa
SG: JJ/Bell/JJax/Barbosa
SF: Marion/JJax/Bell
PF: Thomas/Marion/Amare/FA?
C: Amare/Thomas/FA?/Vos

The questions really is then who can we get as a backup FC. Also it is becoming more apparent with who we have now that Vos and Barbosa would probably be worth the trade. If we can upgrade them to a decent bench FC we would be in great shape. Plus keep some room for a few of the guys playing in the summer league and Dijon. Plus we'll need to keep that last spot open for Outlaw on the bench. :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> I think it will look something like this:
> 
> PG: Nash/JJ/Barbosa
> SG: JJ/Bell/JJax/Barbosa
> ...


:yes: lol. But for that backup C position, we should go after Desagana Diop. He has "potential". And Amare doesn't want to play C. thats why we got Kurt Thomas


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> :yes: lol. But for that backup C position, we should go after Desagana Diop. He has "potential". And Amare doesn't want to play C. thats why we got Kurt Thomas


No, he doesnt mind. But we got Thomas to help him out and to play PF. No way we're putting Thomas at C.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> No, he doesnt mind. But we got Thomas to help him out and to play PF. No way we're putting Thomas at C.


Really?? I coulda sworn I heard somewhere Amare doesn't want to play C. hmm


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Really?? I coulda sworn I heard somewhere Amare doesn't want to play C. hmm


yeah, he said last yr but went along with it. And this yr coming up I don't think he cares aslong as we win. I haven't heard anything except that he liked the idea of point-center.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> yeah, he said last yr but went along with it. And this yr coming up I don't think he cares aslong as we win. I haven't heard anything except that he liked the idea of point-center.


oh yea point center....amare is hilarious


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> oh yea point center....amare is hilarious


Thats actually an idea from D'antoni though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Thats actually an idea from D'antoni though.


Oh ok..D'antoni is hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Ya that came up after the pos season team interviews. They had it on the local news. Hallway interview with Amare, saying that coach wanted the ball to move through him more and that he would be playing as a point center and stated that he was excited about it.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

We should get Oliver Miller. :biggrin:


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think Thomas/Amare will be our starting frontcourt, they are both neither eally centers, so it really doesnt matter. I think marion will move back to his natural position of 3, jj 2, and steve nash PG. We have raja bell, jim jackson, barbosa to come off the bench. I think he we can get anoither front court player, we will be in good shape.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> I think Thomas/Amare will be our starting frontcourt, they are both neither eally centers, so it really doesnt matter. I think marion will move back to his natural position of 3, jj 2, and steve nash PG. We have raja bell, jim jackson, barbosa to come off the bench. I think he we can get anoither front court player, we will be in good shape.


:greatjob:


----------

